
Coinbase Custody is exploring a range of new assets - wyldfire
https://blog.coinbase.com/coinbase-custody-is-exploring-a-range-of-new-assets-e700496844be
======
justinzollars
Glad to see Tron did not make this list. With its whitepaper fiasco it
shouldn't be a trusted Token.

~~~
joeblau
I have some friends that are invested in Tron and I can't stop trolling them
whenever it doesn't make a list. That being said, Coinbase is not even a top 5
global exchange. All Tron needs to do is become successful in China (where
most of the top 5 exchanges by volume are) and it will be fine.

------
rkeene2
I'm a developer on one of these projects (Nano). I normally refrain from
posting about it on Hacker News, since it's almost never actually on-topic,
but if there are any questions I am happy to answer them.

~~~
n1231231231234
Remember when you got a piece of technology that felt like magic? Like 'this
is what the future feels like'?

I had that feeling again when I first used Nano. A friend of mine and me, we
got the wallets and kept sending Nanos back and forth, just because. 2s per
transaction, no fees. It blew our minds.

Not to shill Nano. It might well be the case that Nano won't be occupying this
space of near-instant and feeless transactions. But _something_ definitely
will, and it will happen rather soon.

~~~
kalleboo
> A friend of mine and me, we got the wallets and kept sending Nanos back and
> forth, just because. 2s per transaction, no fees.

LINE Pay (a local service trying to recreate the success of WeChat Pay) used
that as an ad campaign. "Just flick 10 cents back and forth between your
friend to see how quick and seamless the service is" [and get free stuff
because of course it's an ad campaign]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwDM0oKCgbE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwDM0oKCgbE)

~~~
bufferoverflow
Both Line Pay and WeChat Pay are centralized systems, nothing magical about
them.

~~~
yifanl
To the end user, what difference does it make?

~~~
bufferoverflow
In a decentralized system no goverment or private entity can freeze your
money. Your financial status cannot be used against you from getting financial
services.

------
smaili
I know this is literally the first sentence in the article but just thought it
worth repeating for anyone coming straight to the comments:

> Coinbase Custody is exploring the addition of many existing and forthcoming
> crypto assets for storage only, and will be working to add them as quickly
> and safely as possible. At this time, we have not yet considered these
> assets for trading.

TLDR - assets in _Custody_ != assets in _Trading_

------
godzillabrennus
Glad Monero made the list.

Sad to see XLM is not included.

~~~
cryptobeanbaby
XLM was "premined" (instantly generated for free) and distributed to the
established "wealthy" userbase in an effort to get them to tell outsiders to
buy in.

It's like some evolution of Multi-Level-Marketing meets penny stock.

~~~
pouta
Could you share sources? I would love to know more

~~~
cryptobeanbaby
[https://www.stellar.org/blog/bitcoin-claim-
lumens-2/](https://www.stellar.org/blog/bitcoin-claim-lumens-2/)

[https://www.stellar.org/about/mandate/](https://www.stellar.org/about/mandate/)

    
    
      Lumen Distribution
    

>At the genesis of the Stellar Network, 100 billion lumens (XLM) were created
as specified in the protocol. As part of its custodial mandate, SDF is
entrusted to oversee that the vast majority, 95 billion, of the lumens are
distributed to the world.

>SDF manages the execution of lumen distribution, with oversight and direction
provided by SDF’s Expansion Board. The initial lumens held by SDF are required
to be distributed to the world in the following manner:

    
    
        50% for distribution via the Direct Sign-up Program
        25% for distribution via the Partnership Program
        20% for distribution via the Bitcoin Program
        5% held by SDF to support operational costs
    
    
    

Funny part of the protocol is that the voting power goes to the rich, and they
just vote themselves all the new money that's generated:

>The Stellar Network has a built-in, fixed, nominal inflation mechanism. New
lumens are added to the network at the rate of 1% each year. Each week, the
protocol distributes these lumens to any account that gets over .05% of the
“votes” from other accounts in the network.

The cryptocoin community has an established Modus operandi.

Write a piece of software that generates a supply of database tokens, and
write the rules in such a way that they gain majority ownership and distribute
a large portion of the supply to a few early "whales". These early users then
act in every way they can to spread promotional promises and propaganda to the
public in an attempt to convince people they too can become an oligarch of
this token system that will surely be the future (as they sell their tokens
for fiat) and all they need to do is "hodl" the supply and wait of course.

------
ur-whale
This is interesting to me in the following way: it seem that there now is a
_business_ case for hyper-secure storage (both in terms of it not being
destroyed and in terms of not being copied) of rather small bits information
where I don't think one existed before.

The fact that this idea has finally gained traction because of crypto-
currencies is - I think - largely irrelevant: there are now real information
"vaults" in the world that you can rent.

~~~
justincormack
Key storage, eg HSM market etc has existed for a while. There are variations
in how often you want to access different types of keys.

------
NVRM
« Secular market » A secular market trend is a long-term trend that lasts 5 to
25 years and consists of a series of primary trends. A secular bear market
consists of smaller bull markets and larger bear markets; a secular bull
market consists of larger bull markets and smaller bear markets.

